# St Croix Triumph Surf Rod



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

Just won this bid on eBay. It should be a perfect fit for my Penn Sargus for catching pomps, ladys and reds from the surk this June!

It's a 10 ft med fast action St. Croix Triumph

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321375198316?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I've had good luck with St Croix rods in freshwater. Any reviews on their surf rods?


----------



## odieobie (Oct 2, 2010)

My dad surf fishes , he has this rod . Actually it's downstairs . I think you will love it , sturdy , light , durable( can take a decent beating ) . Sling it a mile .


----------



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

Very nice surf rod


----------

